# Como programar una memoria eeprom 24c256



## koda (Jun 22, 2009)

hola a todos alguien me podria ayudar :

quiero hacer una pantalla de leds con un pic 16f628a y una memoria 24c256 se un poco de programacion de pics pero solo en ensamblador y hay muchos ejemplos pero solo en C  ademas no se como se hace el programa para la memoria

haber si alguien tiene un ejemplo en ensamblador de preferencia o en basic de como programar la memoria para mandar los datos al pic y el programa para el pic para mandar los datos alos leds se que es por el puerto IC2 pero no se como funciona 

aah y si alguien me puede proporcionar el software para programar la memoria 

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jun 22, 2009)

en la pagina de piclist puedes encontrar ejemplos, solo modificalo para tu aplicacion


----------



## koda (Jun 22, 2009)

la verdad no soy muy bueno en el ingles ya entre ala pagina pero no encuentro nada me podrias decir en que parte entro exactamente


----------



## ale_nevermind (Nov 5, 2009)

la verdad... no se si el pic 16f628a tenga el I2C, no recuerdo bien... peror deberias trabajar con el 877A q ya lo tiene.... aparte de tener mas memoria, yo creo q puedes almacenar todos los caracteres y los mensajes q te lleguen para mostrar en la misma memoria de programa, si es q no se te hace muy complicado el codigo


----------



## jangel2504 (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola te recomiendo de que grabes previamente el 24C256 y lo leas por medio del pic.
ahora yo tengo un programa que lee perfectamente una memoria eeprom 24c256, el programa funciona muy bien con un pic 16f84...
Pero es posible adaptarlo para un 16f877.. el programa esta en asm, mi correo es NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com


----------



## falflores (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola, perdon por comentar esto aqui, trate de abrir un tema nuevo, pero como soy nuevo creo que no se puede, en fin, queria ver si alguien sabe como direccionar los datos a grabar en una memoria 24cXX, en concreto una 24C32, lo estoy haciendo en el pic simulator, para grabarla y despues leerla en un LCD, todo esta bien, por medio de I2C, hago condicion de inicio, y de parada perfecto, pero la direccion no me la reconoce, estoy usando el siguiente formato:

For direccion = 0 To 7
I2CWrite sda, scl, 0xa0, direccion, dato
dato = dato + 1
Next direccion

For direccion = 0 To 7
I2CRead sda, scl, 0xa1, direccion, newdato
Lcdout #newdato
WaitMs 5
Lcdcmdout LcdClear
newdato = newdato + 1
Next direccion

ya lo intente con la direccion como A0 y como A1, pero ninguna de las dos graba nada, y cuando leo solo lee FF, que es el numero que tiene por defecto, alguien sabe que estoy haciendo mal?, gracias.


----------

